# Finale split points and ReWire



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

After several hours, I give up.
I am simply trying to play in some piano chords into a two stave system. I am on Finale 2019 on a PC with Win 8. All the notes keep ending up in the treble clef.
I am using Simple Entry and a MIDI keyboard. The notes show up fine in Finale but all in treble clef.
When I try to use HyperScribe I get an error message that features are disabled because ReWire is on.
I never turned ReWire on, didn't even know I had it, and rebooted and do not have a DAW running or anything else for that matter that might be running ReWire.
So... how do I turn ReWire off to enable HyperScribe ?
And how do I set a split point so left hand notes appear in the bass clef where they belong ?
I tried going to Plugins> Scoring and Arranging> Split Point to no avail no matter where I set the Split Point, same result. All notes end up in the treble clef.
Please somebody, help ? How do I define a split point, and how do I turn ReWire off ?

Best,

Bob


----------



## JJP (May 12, 2022)

Simple Entry only enters into a single staff. You choose the staff you want, and enter only the notes for that staff. The same is true with Speedy Entry.

The "Split Point" plugin works fine here. (Finale 27, Mac OS 12.3.1). You must have two adjacent staves selected when you run it and provide a split point within the notes you want to split.

If you want to enter simultaneously into two staves, you must select the Hyperscribe tool. Then from the Hyperscribe menu choose "Spilt into Two Staves". It will ask you for a split point.

Do a search in the manual for ReWire, and you'll likely find that you can turn off the ReWire connection in "Window>Playback Controls". (That's where it's located in Finale 27. I don't recall where it was in 2019.) It was probably activated at some point.

Note: ReWire has no official support from Reason since 2020, though many apps still install and support the protocol.


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

THANKS !! At least part of mystery solved, e.g. no dual staff entry with Simple Entry and Speedy Entry.

As for Hyperscribe I apparently must turn off ReWire for it to work. Search of the manual didn't help. I activated Window>Playback Controls but didn't see any option there to turn it off. I am running Cubase and am wondering if it must be turned off in Cubase ? Seems crazy you cannot deactivate it in Finale 2019. May have been activated when I installed Cubase with the new Rewire feature.

Other than trying deactivation in Cubase, any other suggestion ? I am contacting Finale support, after spending HOURS on this silliness...

Again thanks for helping !

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

No official Finale support for version 2019


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

For anyone else having the problem I did run into this which may solve the problem:https://makemusic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/229050147?input_string=deactivating+rewire


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2022)

My suggestion is that if you aren't running any DAW that uses Rewire and provided that Finale doesn't need it, then I'd just find the Rewire .dll and remove it. I had to do it once when Rewire went from 32bit to 64bit or something like that, and it was really easy to find. I'd .zip the rewire files, delete the original, that way if you need it again it will be in the same place and all you have to do is unzip it. 
Rewire is a dead protocol now. Fantastic little utility but no longer supported by Reason Studios the creator of the protocol so many DAWS now are dropping support for it though some like Cubase still allow you to use it, I'm sure they will be dropping it soon too. 

https://www.processlibrary.com/en/directory/files/rewire/412530/


----------



## JJP (May 12, 2022)

bcarwell said:


> Other than trying deactivation in Cubase, any other suggestion ? I am contacting Finale support, after spending HOURS on this silliness...


As José mentioned, this could be at the system level, not within Finale. My guess is that ReWire is being launched, possibly at startup, and therefore is already running when you launch Finale. You are also running a version of Windows that is potentially seven years older than your version of Finale, so it's hard to know if some software conflicts may be happening to cause your issue.


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

Well, I searched and the Rewire.dll is not on my PC. Speedy entry and Simple Entry work just fine. 

I am mystified. What could be wrong. Hyper input used to work some time ago. I think after last use I installed a Band in a Box update- a VST- that works in Cubase. I also have Garritan Orchestra in Finale. Could one of those be looking for ReWire also and somehow have corrupted something causing Finale not to work ?

I hate to upgrade to Finale 2022 just because of this Hyperscribe not working but I really need it. And I'm wondering- it could be ironic if I spend the $150 for the upgrade only to find Hyberscribe is STILL not working. At least I'd get official Finale tech support for my $150...

Any more suggestions are welcome. At this point I'm starting to look at my pile of manuscript paper in the corner. Drat !

Best,

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

Forgot to mention I also get an error message "Requested virtual instrument not found". Could finale be looking for a missing instrument that is supposed to be providing the data for Hyperscribe and that is why it just sits there and doesn't record anything ?


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2022)

bcarwell said:


> Well, I searched and the Rewire.dll is not on my PC. Speedy entry and Simple Entry work just fine.
> 
> I am mystified. What could be wrong. Hyper input used to work some time ago. I think after last use I installed a Band in a Box update- a VST- that works in Cubase. I also have Garritan Orchestra in Finale. Could one of those be looking for ReWire also and somehow have corrupted something causing Finale not to work ?
> 
> ...


I'd try upgrading windows 8 to at least windows 10 for free first. Or just take a chance and get Windows 11. As @JJP mentioned, the ancient operating system could be the root of all your problems. Or not, but that's the first place I'd look. 
I held on to my beloved windows 7 forever. But at some point things just stop working because the world moves on.


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2022)

Jose-
Probably the wisest advice I've gotten all day. Having held on to Windows 7 for so long, I'm sure you can understand my doing likewise with Win 8 as I'm fearful of what software might break on 10. I'd forgotten 10 was free though.
Another possibility first is to upgrade Finale as I still haven't had any other problems with Win 8 and see if a fresh install of the latest version of Finale fixes things. I'm sure being 2 versions behind doesn't help matters. (Its even worse- my backup laptop Finale is from 2014 and Hyperscribe doesn't work on it either).
I'm frequently not impressed with what additional benefits there are for upgrades. And they get expensive ! I'm on Win 8, and my Kontakt and Cubase also could stand some upgrade$.
Even if I upgrade to Win 10 which is very likely, I will probably upgrade to the latest Finale first and see what happens. I'm a bit puzzled about the Finale upgrade and have a question in to Finale and Sweetwater, as the online upgrade price at Finale is $150 but at Sweetwater its $119. I must be missing something ....
Will also be interesting to see if Finale provides any tech support to my question re HyperScribe. Technically they only provide support for Versions 26 and 27 and mine is 25. 
I'll post any progress, and thanks again for the sage recommendation.

Bob


----------



## JJP (May 12, 2022)

I just looked at the system requirements, and I'm surprised that Finale 27 will run on Windows 8.1. Though, that's the bare minimum which always makes me nervous. MakeMusic has been pretty good about supporting legacy systems over the years.


----------



## JJP (May 12, 2022)

bcarwell said:


> Could finale be looking for a missing instrument that is supposed to be providing the data for Hyperscribe and that is why it just sits there and doesn't record anything ?


That's unlikely. No instrument would be providing data for Hyperscribe. It only tracks MIDI input.


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2022)

bcarwell said:


> Jose-
> Probably the wisest advice I've gotten all day. Having held on to Windows 7 for so long, I'm sure you can understand my doing likewise with Win 8 as I'm fearful of what software might break on 10. I'd forgotten 10 was free though.
> Another possibility first is to upgrade Finale as I still haven't had any other problems with Win 8 and see if a fresh install of the latest version of Finale fixes things. I'm sure being 2 versions behind doesn't help matters. (Its even worse- my backup laptop Finale is from 2014 and Hyperscribe doesn't work on it either).
> I'm frequently not impressed with what additional benefits there are for upgrades. And they get expensive ! I'm on Win 8, and my Kontakt and Cubase also could stand some upgrade$.
> ...


Sorry I lost track of this thread so didn't respond sooner. 
Yes, let me know if the problem gets resolved. Mostly curious. 

As far as upgrading Windows, if you are willing to risk it, Windows 11 is far better than Windows 10. Windows 11 doesn't force upgrades on you the same way that Windows 10 did which is kind of a relief. It also seems less bloated, quicker, and less in your way.

Between me and you, I honestly hated Windows 10 and luckily was only on it for just over a year.

I've been able to upgrade from Windows 7 to 10 to 11 all for free. My license still says, Windows 7 and should I need to roll back my OS it will roll all the way back to Windows 7 from 11. But with 11 I don't think I'll need to. Might be on 11 for the next decade.


----------

